
Reliant on batteries, and unprepared for the bombs they could be used to create - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2018/06/were-increasingly-reliant-on-high-tech-batteries-and-completely-unprepared-for-high-tech-battery-bombs.html
======
bayouborne
I stopped reading when he attempted to conflate 1,580 psi at the battery
(source) level, with blast pressure of 20 psi on a (target) concrete structure
damaging it.

